# One more question: brake light switch



## princesstacey (Jul 25, 2007)

Can anyone give me the instructions for replacing the brake light switch on my 2003 Ford Focus SE ( 2.3L)? Please help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect this would be a good investment: http://www.themotorbookstore.com/focus.html


----------



## princesstacey (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you. Bought the book at an auto parts store.... replaced the switch ( really easy, actually!) but now I am really stumped cause that didn't solve the brake light problem either. All fuses are good, lamps are all good. Have no clue now. Any ideas?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Look for missing grounds. Alco, have you used a meter to determine if the wires to the brake lights actually make it to the switch?


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

In addition to what JohnWill said, look inside the bulb sockets and make sure they are clean. Sometimes, someway, moisture gets in and will corrode the connections.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

Is the 03 out of Warranty?


----------



## BVille (Sep 26, 2007)

Spam deleted.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

BVille said:


> Are you thinking about buying a car?


Wow... the guy asks about a brake light problem and you think he wants to buy a car. I was a car salesman for a lot of years. Very good at it I might say but I never managed to sell a car to a guy with a small problem like that.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

BVille,

Your spam post has been deleted. Any more posts like that and your account will be banned without further notice. If it had been your only post, you would have been banned immediately.


----------

